
The great docker container escape, a CVE-2019-5736 proof of concept - zoobab
https://github.com/q3k/cve-2019-5736-poc
======
zoobab
I also made an automated build here:

$ docker run zoobab/cve-2019-5736-poc

$ strings /usr/bin/docker-runc | tail -n 2

